# Bowrings steam ship company



## wsumg04

Looking for a decent picture of Bowrings MS Capulet.If you have one could you please post it.It was the first ship I worked on and I would like to see the tub again.I joined in Cadiz,Spain and paid off in Port Kembla Australia.If any old hands that were on board during that time please feel free to get ahold of me.
Pete.


----------



## Gulpers

wsumg04 said:


> Looking for a decent picture of Bowrings MS Capulet.If you have one could you please post it.It was the first ship I worked on and I would like to see the tub again.I joined in Cadiz,Spain and paid off in Port Kembla Australia.If any old hands that were on board during that time please feel free to get ahold of me.
> Pete.


Pete,
One of our Moderators "Fairfield" has posted a photograph of CAPULET on clydeshipping website. If you contact him by PM, he may be able to assist you. (Thumb) 

http://www.clydeshipping.co.uk/viewpic.asp?id=1378&album=Meadowside+Memories


----------



## wsumg04

Thanks, dosn't she look grand!Lovely ol' rustbucket with more cockroaches than the sub continent ever thought about having.
Was she ever scrapped or did she manage to fall apart and sink?Anyone know?
I did have fun on her though,even if dysentry could be classed as fun........not!!


----------



## Hugh Wilson

*Capulet*

I joined the Capulet as R/O at Swan Hunters in April 1972 and did sea trials followed by a two week dry drock at Brigham and Cowan in South Shields and then the maiden voyage in ballast to Fremantle where we loaded pig iron and ran aground on leaving. Refloated and siled to discharge in Qingdao, China, where the ship was arrested after someone shot a Chinese stevedore in the hand with an air rifle. After being released from arrest, we loaded steel products at five ports in Japan and discharged in Philadelphia, Cleveland and Detroit. Loaded grain in Chicago, topped off in Seven Islands and the across the Atlantic to Leningrad (now St Petersburg) for discharge. Then loaded coal in Gdynia for discharge in Genoa, where everyone paid off and went home. 6 months and 2 weeks from start to finish. One of the best ships I ever sailed on - never had as much fun since!!!


----------



## Pat bourke

Was R/O on the Capulet in 1978. Joined in Vancover full of sulpher for Baires. Got to watch the World Cup Final on TV while in the river Plate. I was unable to download the photo by Fairfield. Perhaps someone may have a thumbnail view. Tnx Pat


----------



## Doxfordman

Anyone who was in Bowrings know a couple of engineers by the names - John Kelly and Steven Irwin?? They were cadets at Poplar Tech early 70's.


----------



## scorcher

Here is her rear end....taken in july 1977. Better than nothing.


----------



## Pat bourke

Thanks Scorcher for the rear view.
Cheers Pat.


----------



## dela

Sailed as Electrician on the Capulet Sept 75 to March 76, paid off at Bandar Abas after 14 weeks at anchor, both the old man and Chief Engineer were named Smith, happy days.


----------



## Colgrace

Sailed on Capulet as EDH, joined in Marseilles 2nd Sept 1975, discharging sugar, loaded steel somewhere in Italy for Rio, loaded grain Durban for Bandar Abbas, paid off 17th Jan 1976. Good trip really, good grub etc. I seem to recall most of the deck crowd were northerners, (Hull, Leeds, Doncaster etc) with a couple of cockney types thrown in for good measure.


----------



## R58484956

3 photos of Capulet on http://www.photoship.co.uk. go to old ship picture galleries Ca-CH page 8.


----------



## ianrobson36

I sailed on the SS.Ruth Lake as j/e 1957 - 58 she used to carry iron during the summer and was coverted to carry oil during the winter, she was managed by Bowrings and I served on board whilest she was a tanker, after 2 years of searching I can find no reference to this ship, does anyone rember it.

Ian Robson (ginger beer)


----------



## A.D.FROST

ianrobson36 said:


> I sailed on the SS.Ruth Lake as j/e 1957 - 58 she used to carry iron during the summer and was coverted to carry oil during the winter, she was managed by Bowrings and I served on board whilest she was a tanker, after 2 years of searching I can find no reference to this ship, does anyone rember it.
> 
> Ian Robson (ginger beer)


RUTH LAKE,1973 r/n AGIA BARBARA,1976 b/u Kaohsiung
View attachment 34075


----------



## Ray Mac

A.D.FROST said:


> RUTH LAKE,1973 r/n AGIA BARBARA,1976 b/u Kaohsiung
> View attachment 34075


Sailed on Knob Lake 1961, US/Can coast for six months.


----------



## twin

good morning from sept iles

i just saw the refernce to the mv ruth lake and this vsl with the mv sept iles , knob lake was used to come often to sept iles for loading
i was very young when i saw the 3 vsls loading at the ioc berth 1 
during the winter time for which port loading and unloading oil
dis you came often at sept iles 
when reading ship nostalgia i saw some comments abt french speaking and english speaking crew members 
during the 1970 period we have a lot of problem regarding the working laguage law
even myself still leaving at sept iles was working for the company loading iron ore at the time and we have to speak english to the foreman even us everybody where french speaking peoples
this change now 
if somebody have the picture of the sept iles this will be my day
regards
harold hogan


----------



## ianrobson36

Thanks for the photo, it was a great ship to sail on.

gingerbeer


----------



## A.D.FROST

twin said:


> good morning from sept iles
> 
> i just saw the refernce to the mv ruth lake and this vsl with the mv sept iles , knob lake was used to come often to sept iles for loading
> i was very young when i saw the 3 vsls loading at the ioc berth 1
> during the winter time for which port loading and unloading oil
> dis you came often at sept iles
> when reading ship nostalgia i saw some comments abt french speaking and english speaking crew members
> during the 1970 period we have a lot of problem regarding the working laguage law
> even myself still leaving at sept iles was working for the company loading iron ore at the time and we have to speak english to the foreman even us everybody where french speaking peoples
> this change now
> if somebody have the picture of the sept iles this will be my day
> regards
> harold hogan


Try this site.regards "Dirty Harry"(Thumb)
click on http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/furness/19401969/septiles1955.htm


----------



## Erimus

I had forgotten that I had watched her being launched from Furness Shipyard, we were stood on the Ferry Landing stage,almost opposite, which used to be alongside the Transporter Bridge.....my late Father took some pictures 'down the funnel' from the top of the bridge,alas long lost, as she sailed on trials...

geoff


----------

